# Sticky  Expat book list



## atlast

I thought it would be nice to start a list of books about moving abroad, especially those that are funny. (Maybe it could be a sticky?) I find it helpful to read about things like Bill Bryson's re-adjustment to living in the US. It helps me laugh about my own frustrations.

Made in America - Bill Bryson


----------



## tygwyn

Great idea!

We found 'Living and Working in Australia' by David Hampshire a really great source of information.


----------



## newtoOZ

"Ciao, America! An Italian Discovers the US" by Beppe Severgnini

It's a great look at how wonderful and strange America can be. Who knew that getting phone service could be a wondrous experience!


----------



## sling

Peter Mayle's series on moving to Provence, starting with 'A Year in Provence'.
Francis Mayes books on moving to Tuscany, 'Bella Tuscany' and 'In Tuscany'. I think I have those names right.


----------



## mkettner

*The world is flat*

I personally love the book The World is Flat by Thomas L. Friedman. It provides great perspective on the world economy.

Michael Kettner
Managing Editor
ExpatriateGlobal.com


----------



## sling

Driving Over Lemons by Chris Stewart - I didn't remember the author, and got the title wrong on my first search, but I finally found it. It's about a move from Britain to rural Spain, not the coastal areas that are full of ex-pats. If nothing else, it should make those who have moved to more developed areas realize how easy they have it.


----------



## mkettner

*GenXpat*

The book GenXpat by Margaret Malewski looks pretty interesting. Has anyone read it.


----------



## synthia

Pico Iyer (author fo Video Nights in Kathmandu, one of the classic travel books), wrote a book called 'Global Soul'. It was a bit long-winded, I thought, but the topic was interesting. There are more people who are really international, with ties to many countries. Iyer is of Indian descent, born in England, and raised in Santa Barbara, while attending a British public school (Eton?) and Oxford. He lives with his long-time Japanese girlfriend in Nara, Japan. It makes you think about the impact of living in many places, and raising children in multiple environments.


----------



## roamer

Bill Bryson wrote a couple of books about returning to America, which were, of course, very funny as well as full of odd things you don't notice about the US until you've been away for a while.


----------



## newtoOZ

Bill Bryson! I read "Down Under" before I took the Australia assignment. I may need to read it again, because I think some things will seem familiar now.


----------



## synthia

When I moved to South Africa, the absolutely smartest thing I did was join the Auto Club. They publish a guide to driving and living there that is amazing. Lots of advice about what to keep in your car if you drive in remote areas, information about poisonous snakes (the most important thing is to catch the snake, so the doctors know what kind of anti-venom to give you), and just tons of other useful information. I can't remember if it came with the membership or I bought it separately, but it was great.


----------



## sling

I like the Culture Shock series. There's one for nearly every country in the world. They give you some idea of what you are going to run into. Sometimes I think they are a little out of date and old-fashioned. I used to get one along with a guidebook whenever I traveled in a country outside of the US, Canada, and Europe.


----------



## kevinp

I liked Baghdad without a Map by Tony Horwitz. Each chapter is about one of his attempts at being a freelance journalist while living in Cairo. While the book is not about really living overseas it does touch on it from time to time.


----------



## synthia

I think anything that gives you a feel for the frustrations and pleasures of living in a foreign environment helps. Anything that makes you laugh about it helps more.


----------



## kaleena1207

I found a book called Getting Out:Your Guide to Leaving America.I'm finding it to be really helpful because it's up to date and features interviews with people that left the US and how they did it.It also explains the whole visa process.I highly recommend it.


----------



## mkettner

kaleena1207 said:


> I found a book called Getting Out:Your Guide to Leaving America.I'm finding it to be really helpful because it's up to date and features interviews with people that left the US and how they did it.It also explains the whole visa process.I highly recommend it.


Great suggestion, I just looked into it an bought myself a copy.


----------



## ricardo blue

Try Enid Blighton's... 5 go mad in Dorset!
Probably one of the great pieces of writing ever produced...impelling in fact!
Not only does it give you a great insight into the history of Dorset and surrounding areas....but it also keeps you on the edge of your seat with all the twists and double twist it has...till the very last page has been read.
I just can't praise it enough!


----------



## synthia

But what does this book have to do with being an expat?


----------



## ricardo blue

synthia said:


> But what does this book have to do with being an expat?


everything....and more!
Enid Blighton was indeed an ex-pat herself!
her books have sold more than 400 million copies and have been written in over 3400 translations..... infact she only comes behind Lenin and of course Shakespere in the I have sold the most books catergory.
So not only do I think old Enid deserves a mention on this thread... I believe we should adopt her as our Patron Saint of Ex-Pats.... or at least give her a title that befits her stature....... Ermmm....let's see..... maybe Moderator?
lol


----------



## louiseg

'Who Moved My Cheese' - Dr Spencer Johnson, is a great book about dealing with change, great short story. Very revealing....


----------



## gaikokujinkyofusho

*A book dealing with managing nationals in “developing countries”?*

Hi, I have been working in International Development for a few years now and have just gotten a “management” position that involves managing nationals. While I have experience working abroad and am fairly comfortable with it I feel less prepared for managing nationals (as opposed to working along with them). I guess it might need to be said I specifically work in Agricultural and Rural development in developing countries (Afghanistan at the moment) not something that talks about working in say western Europe (which I have done and had not problems, learned quite a bit actually).

Any suggestions on books that deal with managing nationals in “developing countries” would be exactly what I am looking for but can’t seem to find (I have found a few possibilities on Amazon but still not quite what I am looking for). Thanks in advance for any suggestions!

Cheers

-Gaiko


----------



## Mamacats

Never thought of reading a book on relocating,
suppose it is a bit late for me but great idea for many!

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------



## kim konnoris

*Re- Comical Book Idea!!*

Comedy Books On Relocating !! Great Idea. After All The Stress Of Moving Abroad, We Will All Need A Good Laugh. Lol


----------



## Bevdeforges

As far as funny books about expats - there is a whole series of books published in the UK called The Xenophobes Guide to... with titles devoted to Americans, the French, the Brits, the Australians and another dozen or so nationalities.

The observations are hysterically funny, and usually spot on. (And not nearly as nasty as the titles suggest.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jwissinger

Funny Books.

Try the "The Joy of Worry" by Ellis Weiner. By totally exagerating worry to the nth degree, yet in a way that you can completely relate to in every aspect of your life, Ellis has created a satirical comedy great for destressing during the tough moments while living abroad.


----------



## MichelleAlison

Mamacats said:


> Never thought of reading a book on relocating,
> suppose it is a bit late for me but great idea for many!
> 
> Diane aka Mamacats
> Ragdoll Breeder
> Portugal


I never did either - I suppose I could write my own one now on how to move to Argentina 

Michelle


----------



## Rachel_Expat

I recently moved to Dubai and discovered this book called Dubai: The Complete Resident's Guide and it basically covers everything you need to know about moving to Dubai. After checking their website, I just found that they have a complete Residents Guide series covering loads of countries. If the others are anything like the Dubai: The Complete Residents' Guide then this is pretty much all you need.

It covers all the nitty gritty detail... publisher is called Explorer Publishing

Cheers
Rachel


----------



## JuliaH

For anyone wanting to smile at and get to understand the 'good old British' way of life, I definitely recommend PG Wodehose's 'Jeeves' series! They're available as books but also on DVD. The books take the mockery out of 20th C British society in the nicest fashion and are guarnteed to make you laugh!

Enjoy reading,

Julia


----------



## Elphaba

Dubai Explorer is a must, as are the ones Rachel menioned above. Things are very different in Dubai and at least these tell you how to get things done.

Also for most places in the Middle East Understanding Arabs by Margaret Nydell.


-


----------



## catmce

*parent's guide*

a useful book on how to assist children in moving abroad as a member of an expat family

"culture shock! successful living abroad"
Robin Pascoe


----------



## catmce

*another book*

guide to working abroad
by godfrey golzen


----------



## synthia

'Culture Shock' has a whole series of books specific to different countries. I'd forgotten about those. They can be good to read even for a short trip.


----------



## thailandusedbooks

'A Year in Provence' I love this books. It 's wonderful book.


----------



## oddball

synthia said:


> But what does this book have to do with being an expat?



Memories,ah yes,memories we all need from time to time . Colin


----------



## oddball

gaikokujinkyofusho said:


> Hi, I have been working in International Development for a few years now and have just gotten a “management” position that involves managing nationals. While I have experience working abroad and am fairly comfortable with it I feel less prepared for managing nationals (as opposed to working along with them). I guess it might need to be said I specifically work in Agricultural and Rural development in developing countries (Afghanistan at the moment) not something that talks about working in say western Europe (which I have done and had not problems, learned quite a bit actually).
> 
> Any suggestions on books that deal with managing nationals in “developing countries” would be exactly what I am looking for but can’t seem to find (I have found a few possibilities on Amazon but still not quite what I am looking for). Thanks in advance for any suggestions!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> -Gaiko


 Managing nationals? Sounds more like brainwashing to me,Afghanistan , how can you indulge in attempting to enlighten a nationality that still lives with 1,000 year old teachings?May i suggest you go to Cambodia where they are ready for your teaching process and nobody in the country realy cares , not even World-Vision it seems , they are only interested in thier own 'Comfort' zone at best , do not even answer e-mails about pertinant points of self sustinance which is of paramount importance with the high escalation of day to day living costs on about #1.00 a day .Colin .


----------



## twostep

Why should they? It is not part of their life to mull about what you see as an issue.

Do you concern yourself with what may be a crisis in my world?


----------



## marypoppins

*bill byson*



newtoOZ said:


> Bill Bryson! I read "Down Under" before I took the Australia assignment. I may need to read it again, because I think some things will seem familiar now.


how funny to see what you wrote,only just this min joined expats,I read the book,thought it was funny,gave it away,then living in oz since nov 06 wished I had kept it to read again, now know more about oz,went back to the uk because I got really bad homesickness,bought the book as new from a charity shop for 50 pence,not read it yet but will when we hit the road on our wonderful travels in this beautiful country (going back to the uk is the best cure from being homesick) haha


----------



## lucylox

i dont know about books but my favourite film is L'Auberge Espagnole its a brilliant portrayal of what to expect when you move abroad to study as an erasmus student especially.


----------



## sunset70

Culture Shock is a good read, even if I'm not sure if I want to visit the country I'm reading about-- it's still very entertaining and helps me make travel decisions. Culture Shock Singapore helped me settle down in Singapore much more easily than I'd have thought- and Culture Shock Dubai was a very interesting read, and a little scary!


----------



## Lyndsay Ledden

there are some good books here


----------



## brenna3

I would like to second that recommendation on reading The World is Flat by Thomas L. Friedman one of my favorites!


----------



## nat21

"A year in the Merde" by Stephen Clarke is about a young British man's move to France and has information about buying property in France.


----------



## BorneoTom

*Adjusment book*

Hi:

Yes, adjusting to a new country and area can be challenging. Try my humorous book
about living, traveling and falling in love in tropical Asia!

BorneoTom


----------



## lakishap8584

I would definitely recommend the book Work Abroad. Its not humurous but rather a hot to guide in working abroad. From there you can find job listings whether its for a volunteer position, paid employment part or full time, this guide is really an ideal and instructive reference.


----------



## Guest

"Don't Stop the Carnival" by Herman Wouk


----------



## BlackBelt

Here are the books I read so far and recommend, however they are "serious", text books:
















Plus "The Passport Book": Bookstore | The Sovereign Society

I hope this helps.


----------



## baby55

pls i wish to know what it will take for one to get a green card in uk when you live in visit uk


----------



## BlackBelt

baby55 said:


> pls i wish to know what it will take for one to get a green card in uk when you live in visit uk


How about posting this question in the correct forum?

Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad


----------



## UruScott

I really liked "How I Found Freedom In An Unfree World", by Harry Browne.

It basically tells you that if you aren't happy with the way things are with your life, you can either spend your time and energy trying to get other people to change to fit your desires (which usually doesn't work very well), or you can take direct action of your own to make your life better.


----------



## BlackBelt

Another one that I've just finished:

How to Retire Overseas: Everything You Need to Know to Live Well (for Less) Abroad
Kathleen Peddicord


----------



## nauru

synthia said:


> When I moved to South Africa, the absolutely smartest thing I did was join the Auto Club. They publish a guide to driving and living there that is amazing. Lots of advice about what to keep in your car if you drive in remote areas, information about poisonous snakes (the most important thing is to catch the snake, so the doctors know what kind of anti-venom to give you), and just tons of other useful information. I can't remember if it came with the membership or I bought it separately, but it was great.


So what are you supposed to keep in your car if you drive in remote areas of SA?


----------



## Guest

nauru said:


> So what are you supposed to keep in your car if you drive in remote areas of SA?


A local who knows how to deal with snakes, a burlap bag, and Dale Carnegie's book "How to Win Friends and Influence People" ???


----------



## chlose

Its very interesting books list for me and i thinks all who want to move the word.


----------



## sledgestudent

I'd recommend the Culture Shock series too- excellent and informing.


----------



## Lucy33

GringoCArlos said:


> A local who knows how to deal with snakes, a burlap bag, and Dale Carnegie's book "How to Win Friends and Influence People" ???


LOL! I needed that!


----------



## RatRace

Although not exactly a book about travelling Abroad, I hope you don't mind if I add a book I Co-Authored, I know many here will be Ex Military like myself so you 'might' find it an 'interesting' read, you can see what many people have said about the book here in Amazon (a shiney Pound goes to Help 4 Heroes for the sale of each book):

Pull Up a Sandbag


----------



## jeremyh

*removalist*

I like to read funny books and i love thriller novels.


----------



## Traveling Writer

As a writer, I love all books, but as a fiction writer, I love fiction about expat topics, and often find them far more fun and useful in a certain way than their nonfiction counterparts. Practical matters can always be sorted out, but its often those emotional ones that can get tricky, and this is where fiction helps!

A lot of stuff by Paul Theroux, fiction and non: Mosquito Coast (trying to escape US consumerism in Honduras, with a little bit of crazy thrown in); Riding the Iron Rooster (nonfiction train trip through China)

Anything by Paul Bowles, that consummate expatriate and influence on the beat generation's best writers. Born in NY, moved to France, then Morocco, lived and loved there for the rest of his long life, wrote the Sheltering Sky, Scorpion's House, Up above the world, and a whole lot of great short stories. Captured being an expat better than anyone at the time, i think. 

Much of Patricia Highsmith, especially the Talented Mr Ripley (fifties scene crime of passion stuff in southern Italy)

Drifters, James Michener (written in 71 about the turmoil of young people fleeing the Vietnam draft, etc, ending up as expats in Spain, Mozambique and Morocco)

The Beach, Alex Garland (dystopic community of travelers living in thailand)

Tales of a Female Nomad (a friend of mine, actually, Rita Golden Gelman. Divorced at 50, she sold everything and became a nomad, living for years in Indonesia, Mexico and other places. An excellent read!)

And my personal favorite: The Blood Oranges, John Hawkes. The country is never named, (the place between the country just left and the country just ahead), where a married expat couple meets another married couple and the four of them, in a decaying villa, slowly perfect their idyll together. 

Ah, books!


----------



## janderson3520

That's an excellent idea. I know a few friends that just bought some books as well. I'll have them give me their comments too.

thanks


atlast said:


> I thought it would be nice to start a list of books about moving abroad, especially those that are funny. (Maybe it could be a sticky?) I find it helpful to read about things like Bill Bryson's re-adjustment to living in the US. It helps me laugh about my own frustrations.
> 
> Made in America - Bill Bryson


----------



## Xrac

Thanks lots of good info.


----------



## Portugal-man

I'm reading Alice Schroeder's The Snowball Effect, it's very good and about Warren Buffett's life.


----------



## jackscottbodrum

Driving Over Lemons by Chris Stewart sold really well. It's about living in Spain. I'd also recommend Bitten by Spain by Deborah Fletcher which is very funny. You might interested to know I've got a book coming out at Christmas called Perking the Pansies, a comical tale of expat life in Turkey.


----------



## jackscottbodrum

Forum members might be interested in a just published book about women abroad. It's an anthology called Turning Points: 25 Inspiring Stories from Women Entrepreneurs Who Have Turned Their Lives Around. It does exactly what it says on the tin. It’s inspirational.

You can check it out here


----------



## louiswilliams00

Anything by William Dalrymple is great if you're visiting India.


----------



## madialevin

*When life hands you lemons...*

I also read "Driving Over Lemons" and what I got from it is that nothong is ever 'easy' but with perseverance and a sense of humour it'll work out!


----------



## jackscottbodrum

Dare I recommend my own book - Perking the Pansies, Jack and Liam move to Turkey? It's just been published. Initial reviews are extremely good (I'm relieved to say). The paperback and kindle version is available on Amazon. Click here for more information.


----------



## gilamonster

I read cover to cover twice now "What French Women Know" by Debra Ollivier. She is an expat American who started a family with her French husband in France. I'm a male, but getting the French female's perspective on, well almost everything, vs that of the American woman was very valuable in learning more about French culture in general. It's hilarious at times, too, which is a bonus. Anybody looking to move to/from France-US I highly recommend it.


----------



## ashleymora

If you are looking for sarcasm and excellent writing, you must read the Sex Lives of Cannibals by J Martin Troost


----------



## Guest

*So true!*



louiswilliams00 said:


> Anything by *William Dalrymple is great if you're visiting India.*


*

And there it is...that nasty sentence: You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more

(But I understand...never mind and no objection, because the true book lovers in here will find the titles at amazon with their Google goggles ha-ha....worth it!  Do it!)

Ah...I was scanning through the entire book-shop here 
Then here he is. My favorite is City of Djinns from William 
And that is not all there is for me. There is also this classic expat book "extraordinaire" about the legendary Russian Expat No 1 in Nepal: Boris of Kathmandu! Tiger for Breakfast

And what I am missing in this great book thread is another spectacular Expat Story Collection: At Home in Asia

All these books will knock you off your couch!:boxing:*


----------



## emma2012

sorry if this is a repost, but i love THE SECRET by rhonda byrnes, this is THE BEST book i ever read, i recommend this book strongly,


----------



## AndreaPaolo

*frustrations and pleasures of living in a foreign environment*



synthia said:


> I think anything that gives you a feel for the frustrations and pleasures of living in a foreign environment helps. Anything that makes you laugh about it helps more.


I suggest to read the book

Almost French
by Sarah Turnbull

Telling her experience, I could have a precise hindsight about:

how Paris is
how French people is
how Australian people is
how the expat life in a country where people doesn't speak English is
I suggest this book for the deep and touching descriptions of what does living abroad mean and which emotions it involves. It provides lots of concrete information about Paris and France, beyond that you can recognize how good the author was at expressing her feelings, her difficulties, her gleeful moments, which are very common among people living away from home. After having read the book, I can read a couple of sentences and I can remember what she was describing in that chapter, because the way the author is able to write makes easier to remember the situation.
Really, the human aspect of the experience is at the centre of the book, even if she is describing lots of everyday events aiming to describe Paris and France.
It's definitely a book who is helping me to understand my life experiences (I've been living away from my home city for 6 years now) and to find answers about where I want to live.


----------



## rubyrosy

atlast said:


> I thought it would be nice to start a list of books about moving abroad, especially those that are funny. (Maybe it could be a sticky?) I find it helpful to read about things like Bill Bryson's re-adjustment to living in the US. It helps me laugh about my own frustrations.
> 
> Made in America - Bill Bryson


 Yes i agree with your points.


----------



## leelooD

Here are three more:
-Expat Living in Rural France by Jonathan Veale (it is series of short stories)
-The Expats by Chris Pavone 
-Dancing in the Fountain: How to Enjoy Life Abroad by Karen McCann


----------



## haley01

Hey...really it was a great thought. Many people interested in reading funny books. I love reading. Great job.


----------



## batool100

HUh well Do you think the title could be "Schizophrenic in Japan" by Mike Rogers? He's an expatriate, living in Japan since the 1980's


----------



## Alexandaria

Expert Expat is my favaorite.


----------



## LizS

"What About Your Saucepans?" by Lindsay De Feliz.

True story of the author's move from successful white-collar England to living like a local in the Dominican Republic. Funny at times. Shocking when she learns about DR politics through her husband's run for office, and gets shot in the process.


----------



## CasimiraMorence

Hello..
I like "Chasing Athens" written by Marissa Tejada...
Awesome book to read.
Try It ..


----------



## Egyptlover

I love Television Street by Tim Fountain. It's set in Luxor Egypt and available on kindle download.


----------



## vandvshop

I think the information provided in the Down under is very handy but in real life it can be difficult to get settle in Oz I do not wan to demoralize anyone but the fact is you will learn and make your own way once you arrived in oz


----------



## aminnet

Hi everybody, do you have any information book PTE-Academic?


----------



## unicornspecial

A House Called Askival by Merryn Glover. 

It's set in the Mussoorie district of India, and centres around a woman who grew up there as a missionary's daughter, left, and returns after 24 years. The themes are of homecoming after a long period of time, how life and people there have changed in the interval, and all the complicated feelings she has about it. It largely mirrors the author's life, and she's now an expat living in Scotland!

It's beautifully written, and is getting excellent reviews from expats and those who have lived in missionary communities. Makes India feel very vivid to those who've never been, and the characters are full of depth - my perspective on them changed many times.


----------



## MartyMcBean

Holy Cow by Sarah Macdonald. The title doesn't do it justice but it's a great and entertaining read about a woman's experience in India.


----------



## emmawatson8855

I personally love the book Lovely Planet Singapore. It provides the great perspective upon Singapore.


----------



## paremesh

good information


----------



## KidorioL

Thanks for sharing,it exactly what i searched to read


----------



## xabiaxica

kathejonson said:


> you search here about moving company. :fingerscrossed:


If you're looking for moving companies, go to the relevant country forum & ask there.


This thread is just about members' favourite books.


----------



## Zipdeaux

brenna3 said:


> I would like to second that recommendation on reading The World is Flat by Thomas L. Friedman one of my favorites!


I'll give that a third endorsement. Great book in general and a must read for expats in my opinion.


----------



## Epicblue

Be that as it may, what does this book have to do with being an expat?


----------

